# variabili mailutils

## custom82

Ciao,

qualcuno sa qual'e la sintassi corretta per impostare una variabile nel file di configurazione di mailutils

/etc/mailutils.conf

io dovrei impostare le variabili hold e keepsave a 1 ma non sono riuscito a capire qual'e la sintassi.

Grazie

----------

## sabayonino

Ecco qua

https://mailutils.org/manual/html_node/Mail-Variables.html

----------

